# New Years Eve Fattie Throwdown!



## rednecktailg8er (Jan 2, 2013)

New Years Eve 6 Fattie Throwdown!

4 chefs, 6 fatties, my vertical master forge charcoal smoker and my weber kettle bbq

I got my friends hooked on my last to fattie smoking ventures..













fatties resting.jpg



__ rednecktailg8er
__ Jan 2, 2013






three of them resting













beast on grill.jpg



__ rednecktailg8er
__ Jan 2, 2013






"the beast" on it's own grill (first time fattie roller got a little excited)













round 1.jpg



__ rednecktailg8er
__ Jan 2, 2013






1) Bacon Wrapped Ground Turkey with fresh sausage stuffing and cranberry sauce (Crowd gave it an A)

2) Bacon Wrapped Buffalo Ground Chicken with Franks redhot, Carrots, Celery, and Blue Cheese (B)

3) Bacon Wrapped Breakfast Sausage with Kraft Mac'n'Cheese, Velvetta Cheese, and a hotdog (B+)













round 2.jpg



__ rednecktailg8er
__ Jan 2, 2013






4) "The Cuban" Bacon Wrapped pork sausage stuffed with thin sliced pickels, ham, swiss, and spicy mayo (A++)

5) Bacon wrapped ground beef onions mushroom cheddar aka "The Bacon Mushroom Cheeseburger" (B+)

6) "The Beast" Bacon wrapped Sweet Sausage stuffed with potatoe hashbrowns, minced garlic, cubed ham, cubed chedder (B-)













post abts.jpg



__ rednecktailg8er
__ Jan 2, 2013






Did our first attempt at ABT's for appetizers with great success..

It was 35 degrees out in New York on New  Years eve, but well worth the efforts.  I think we all needed shots of lipitor the next morning (and i was happy to come away with a 36 pack of charmin toilet paper from the gift exchange cause lord knows I needed the extra soft!!!!!)

cheers and happy smoking,

Big Mac


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 3, 2013)

Those look so yummy!  Glad yall had fun!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 3, 2013)

looks great.keep on smoken.


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys.  it's a lot of fun, and the combinations are endless!

we've decided to go on a fattie time- out after those six.  what to meat to try next? I don't know yet, but I do know my research will be done mainly on this forum!

maybe it's time to tackle those ribs that have me scared

 mac


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 4, 2013)

Those look great. Really nice variety.


----------



## sailingcal21 (Jan 5, 2013)

Excellent job. Thanks for the grading.


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow those are some phat fatties!

Great work!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Great job on all of those!!!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think my cholesterol jumped 5 points just looking at the pics!  Worth every point, looks great!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice job on the varieties. The franks red hot one sounds good and I'm glad to hear the cuban was the hit. Gotta love pork!


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks awesome!  Gained a few pounds just reading your descriptions and drooling over the pics!


----------



## nicko17 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I just had a heart attack and liked it. Def have to try this one out.


----------



## crustyo44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Those fatties are unheard of here in Australia. No doubt I will be making them shortly after looking at those photo's. I am still licking my chops.

Please put all your fatty testing on the forum, including adventures with ribs.

Not many people eat them here.

Gosh, I am getting hungry and pi---d off, just thinking about them.

Cheers,

Jan.


----------

